# Here's A Real Haul On Cl If You Live Anywhere Near Aledo, Il



## Sigh1961 (Sep 6, 2016)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/5766483951.html

$800 for the whole lot!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 6, 2016)

That would keep you busy for a while.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think I see a Cheeto bike in there.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 6, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I think I see a Cheeto bike in there.



That's worth the 800$ right there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2016)

I see a lot of scrap metal! V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't think there is $800 in scrap, and probably not $800 in bikes


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 6, 2016)

locomotion said:


> I don't think there is $800 in scrap, and probably not $800 in bikes



What? There is a Bratz bike in there that is worth at least $15. Still has the advertising in the front wheel.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 6, 2016)

It's down to $500 now. I'm glad it's nowhere near where I live because I would probably be getting a divorce after I brought all of them home. But I'm a sucker for a bargain.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 7, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> What? There is a Bratz bike in there that is worth at least $15. Still has the advertising in the front wheel.
> View attachment 357517



lol. that's probably a good deal if you like purple and that you're a little girl!


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 7, 2016)

I can't stop thinking about this hoard. There is approximately 175 bikes in there. If you sold each one for $15, that's $2,625. And there might be a rare gem buried in there somewhere.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 7, 2016)

175 bikes. 175 dollars.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 7, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> I can't stop thinking about this hoard. There is approximately 175 bikes in there. If you sold each one for $15, that's $2,625. And there might be a rare gem buried in there somewhere.



I wouldn't torture yourself over these bikes.. Most of those bikes would seriously only be worth their scrap value which is probably not anywhere near $15. I think if you got them for $500 you could probably break even


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I wouldn't torture yourself over these bikes.. Most of those bikes would seriously only be worth their scrap value which is probably not anywhere near $15. I think if you got them for $500 you could probably break even




...and it would be a lot of work. A few years back I bought all the bicycles from an estate--about 90 complete bikes and a ton of parts. There was some pretty good stuff including four Cycle trucks, Phantom, TOC bikes, Krates, etc... Took four years but I made two and a half times my money. I just see a lot of junk here most of which would be hard to get anything out of. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2016)

that right there looks like a low-yield activity


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah, I was just kidding (mostly).  Showed the picture to my wife this morning over coffee.  I'm not sure I can really describe the look on her face, but I am fairly certain I got her meaning loud and clear.  There will be no bike hoarding in this household.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Sep 7, 2016)

I really wish I had all of that ........ storage space. That barn would be a great workshop once all those bikes are moved out.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> that right there looks like a low-yield activity




Low-yield activity.  That's a pretty good way to describe my career  and "investment"  choices thus far.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Low-yield activity.  That pretty much sums up my career choices and "investments".





The first step toward change is awareness.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> The first step toward change is awareness.
> View attachment 357666



Are you a therapist?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you a therapist?




Hello everyone, my name is Scott, and I'm a rustjunkie.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 7, 2016)

If I had a big truck, lived near there, and $500, I'd buy it all.

Looking closely, the few straightbars could be fixed up, all the old girls bikes have $500 worth of headbadges, and all the newer crap would make you a thrift store hero after donating it all.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Scott, and I'm a rustjunkie.



Hi Scott sorry to hear that. I'm afraid you won't be able to find much help here, we're all pretty well-adjusted,l.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Low-yield activity.  That's a pretty good way to describe my career  and "investment"  choices thus far.



Except the New Mail and Bluebird of course


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 8, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> ...we're all pretty well-adjusted.



Well yes, when compared to a stuck motor...


----------



## Boris (Sep 9, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Hi Scott sorry to hear that. I'm afraid you won't be able to find much help here, we're all pretty well-adjusted,l.




Easy for you to say, since you've opted-out of the Breakroom.


----------

